# all I can say is WOW!!!



## Russianwolf (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, I ordered a bunch of blanks from a member's site as I need to make a couple pens to exacting standards (mine).

Well, I ordered some that I thought I'd like to try and see how they came out. I sat them on the bench and forgot about all but the three that I had orders for.  This past weekend, I decided to make a batch and included some that were tossed in for free and some of the ones I wanted to see. Drilled and glued and rounded Sunday.  Was in the Hospital Monday (totally unrelated). Today I got back down to the shop and trued the ends and couldn't help but to make the first one.

All I will say for now is WOW!!!!!

To be continued........


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 16, 2009)

Um, ok.


  :tongue:


----------



## RAdams (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm with Don... That was almost confusing. 


Can't wait to see the finished ones.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 16, 2009)

Uh Oh... I smell a commercial coming on!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 16, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Was in the Hospital Monday (totally unrelated).



possible after-effects?


----------



## rpearson (Sep 16, 2009)

Does seem like a commercial coming on...
Like the song said 'Anticipation is making me wait'


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2009)

nah, it's called I have to take pictures but didn't want to wait to post...... :biggrin:

That plus I hope to get a few more finished tonight.


----------



## TomW (Sep 16, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> All I will say for now is WOW!!!!!


 
Me too... WOW...(hu?)


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 18, 2009)

okay, I finished the last of the 9 today (well, 8+1) now to take some pics..... 

All the blanks came from our own Exoticblanks.com (8 are Dawn's and 1 is an Ed import)

"So what so WOW! about that" you say.

Well, I'm just reminded when I turned these how much depth there is in Dawn's blanks. And how much color saturation is in the material. These are in my opinion the best PR blanks I've had the pleasure of turning.


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 18, 2009)

All right get it over with Iam going nuts now i got to see it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 18, 2009)

N o pictures....didnt happen.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 18, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> N o pictures....didnt happen.



This.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 18, 2009)

WE WANT PICS !!! WE WANT PICS !!! WE WANT PICS !!! come on everyone chant along ...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 18, 2009)

Mike, here I am down under with my mouth drooling in anticipation, and perspiration on the forehead, tears in eyes, and you let me down like a flat tyre! PICTURES pretty Please! Amos


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2009)

He ain't gonna post pics till the check clears:wink::biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Sep 19, 2009)

I just read two pages of posts , kept waiting for the pics with each post.....waiting...waiting...still no pics.....I need to get a life..
But I agree, they are some of the finest blanks out there....still waiting.....


----------



## leehljp (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the matter with you folks? Can't you see the beautiful crystal clear pens! :biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, now I've joined in the fray.  What the Hey
Exoticblanks  rocks.  Can't wait ot see what they drummed up for you.


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 19, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm with skiprat.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't no about flat tyre Amos! could be a flat battery in the camera!:biggrin:


----------



## PTJeff (Sep 19, 2009)

are you sure the hospital visit is unrelated...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 19, 2009)

Yawn.............


----------



## bitshird (Sep 19, 2009)

Notice he didn't state whether it was a medical or mental hospital??  I think he's trying to drive us nuts with antici-------------------------------------------------------pation.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't believe we get 3 pages of nothing. I think we all should start a page and state you should see the pen I am working on and we can really fill the whole site.

Let me be first. You should see the special pen I am working on Photos to follow.:turtle:


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2009)

you guys are funny..... and impatient, don't you have some football to watch? 

Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=904001#post904001

There you go.....


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 19, 2009)

'bout time.


----------



## Chris Bar (Sep 20, 2009)

..and I thought he was going to say the dog ate them....


----------

